# Heads up, new SARS like virus is spreading



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.inquisitr.com/519341/mys...-10th-case-of-sars-like-virus-reported-in-uk/

http://www.examiner.com/article/mysterious-virus-spreads-10-cases-diagnosed


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Stay away from bats and camels?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

And society in general....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Hope it doesn't mutate into something more communicable or it's more communicable than they are letting on.


----------

